# Saber si hay señal en un cable



## Junior44

Hola.
Tengo un cable que sale de la escalera y que llega hasta mi casa.
En la escalera estan los amplificadores de antena de TDT.
Y el cable es de los blancos gruesos que se emplean para antenas TDT.

Mi pregunta es.....
¿Hay alguna forma de saber si hay señal en este cable?
O sea, saber si viene de la caja de la TDT y puedo conectarlo a un televisor o no hay nada.

Ya se lo que algunos pensaran
¿Y porque no lo conectas a la toma de antena de tu televisor y asi lo sabras?

Pero se trata de saber si hay alguna forma (con un tester o con alguna otra cosa) de saber si hay señal, SIN tener que conectarlo a la tv.
Por eso pregunto a los expertos por aqui.

Gracias.


----------



## morta

Busca "Sonda de RF", armala y con un téster mas la sonda vas a saber si hay alguna señal.


----------



## juanma2468

Pues si el cable tiene la forma de la foto, te puedo asegurar que no tiene tension peligrosa, solo puede llevar señal, como la del televisor.


----------



## miguelus

Buenos días juanma2468

Lo normal sería sería conetar un Analizador De Espectros o un Medidor de Intensidad de Campo. De esta manera podremos averiguar y/o ver las señales que llegan por ese cable.

Pero como, parece ser que ese cable viene de unos Amplificadores de TDT, lo lógico es pensar que el tipo de señal será en la banda de TDT, en este caso, lo más práctico es conetar un TV (que funcione ) y hacer que sintonice automáticamente y busque canales TDT.

Medir con una sonda de RF no lo veo muy viable, la señales que se pueden encontrar serían de muy pocos mV y en una frecuencia de UHF (Entre 470Mhz y 820Mhz), no es fácil hacer una Sonda para poder medir estos niveles.



Sal U2


----------



## Junior44

Gracias por vuestras respuestas.

Juanma2468, efectivamente el cable es exacto al de tu fotografia.

Bueno, ya veo que no es posible a menos que lo conecte a la entrada de antena de un televisor. 

Tengo un tester que llega hasta 0,06 voltios. O sea 6 decimas de voltio ¿No marcaria nada si hubiera señal? ¿Se necesita que algo que mida microvoltios, no?

OSTRAS, SE ME ACABA DE ENCENDER UNA LUZ.

Si pongo un amplificador de antena Televes que tengo, y a la salida le conecto el tester....... a lo mejor me marca algo. 
¿Como lo veis?

Gracias.


----------



## miguelus

Junior44 dijo:


> Gracias por vuestras respuestas.
> 
> Juanma2468, efectivamente el cable es exacto al de tu fotografia.
> 
> Bueno, ya veo que no es posible a menos que lo conecte a la entrada de antena de un televisor.
> 
> Tengo un tester que llega hasta 0,06 voltios. O sea 6 decimas de voltio ¿No marcaria nada si hubiera señal? ¿Se necesita que algo que mida microvoltios, no?
> 
> OSTRAS, SE ME ACABA DE ENCENDER UNA LUZ.
> 
> Si pongo un amplificador de antena Televes que tengo, y a la salida le conecto el tester....... a lo mejor me marca algo.
> ¿Como lo veis?
> 
> Gracias.



Si pongo un amplificador de antena Televes que tengo, y a la salida le conecto el tester....... a lo mejor me marca algo. 
¿Como lo veis?


Buenos días. por mucho Amplificador que pongas, con un Tester nunca medirás nada. Como te decía en un post anterior, las señales de TDT están en la banda de UHF y un tester no puede medir en esas frecuencias. 
Una sonda de RF de las que aparecen por el foro no sirven para este propósito ya que son muy simples, se necesitará una sonda "Activa", estas sondas no son una cosa muy común, las comerciales son caras y Auto-Contruir una, a no ser que tengas suficientes conocimientos, no es una tarea fácil. 

Sal U2


----------



## juanma2468

Pues como dice el amigo miguelus, los testers normales no pueden medir este tipo de señales, pensa que estan diseñados para medir tensiones alternas de la red que ademas de ser repetitivas (senoidal) son de frecuencia muy baja (50Hz). Un tester TRUE-RMS podria llegar a ser una solucion si la frecuencia de la señal fuera menor a 10KHz, pero a la frecuencia de UHF es imposible medir nada, pensa que toda señal de ese tipo anda en los micro volts, por lo que es una señal muy cercana al ruido, por lo que lo que midas con el tester es ruido.
Una alternativa seria un analizador de espectros, pero dudo que dispongas de uno. A si que tu unica salida es probar con un TV, si tenes miedo, proba con un tele viejo si es que dispones, otra cosa no hay por hacer, saludos


----------



## Junior44

Gracias a todos..... PERO....  PERO...
Tengo 3 aparatos que podrian servir.
Lo malo es que no tengo ni idea de como conectarlos a un cable de TDT para que midan si hay señal.

1.- Frecuencimetro digital (creo que llega hasta los 500 Megas)
2.- Un medidor de campo antiguo de la Promax. Se que llega hasta las señales de TV porque una vez lo use, pero......
3.- Un receptor multibanda AOR 3000A que llega hasta los 2 GIGAS 

¿Sabeis como lo podria hacer para conectar alguno de los aparatos a un cable y averiguar si hay señal de TDT..... SIN QUE CORRA PELIGRO NINGUNO DE LOS APARATOS?

¿Quiza intercalando en serie un electrolitico?
¿De que capacidad?

Gracias.
Un saludo.


----------



## juanma2468

Pues si cuentas con un medidor de campos lo tenes resuelto, estos aparatos miden intensidades de señales del tipo UHF, VHF y demas, pero no se excatamente como se usa, ademas cada modelo debe tener su forma de uso, por lo que si tiviera uno y te indicara como uso el mio, quisas sea distinto al tuyo, investiga por Google, ahi estan muchas de las respuestas a tus preguntas.


----------

